# Let the Adventure Begin!! (pictures included)



## Dream Team (Aug 8, 2011)

Merry and Pippen here! Trying to grow the best weed in the Shire! We have spent many days pondering in the sunny meadows, and have formulated a plan to become self sufficient pot smokers. Today was the first step of our journey, and we invite you to come along for the ride! After many bowls and many hours, we got our baby box done! Beautifully Mylared walls and fans installed! We will soon be ordering feminized (http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/820-ak48-feminized-5-seeds.html) Ak 48 seeds to drop in our box asap!

We are currently running 4 23 watt CFLs(100 watt equivalent) bulbs in multiple spectrums. Our box is 15"x15"x15". We invite your questions, comments, advice, and any feedback! More picture updates will come soon!

Roll it up!


----------



## cacamal (Aug 8, 2011)

how long will you use the box for? looks cool!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 8, 2011)

We plan on using the box until the plants are within range of heat damage, at which time we'll swap them out to a Chest Freezer, which will be our next project!


----------



## cacamal (Aug 8, 2011)

very nice! i hope you do a photo journal with your box. it looks really well thought out! how big is the freezer?


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 8, 2011)

The freezer is 5 feet long, 3 feet deep, and 2 feet wide. We're shopping for 55 watt bulbs(27K and 50K) to put into it right now! We plan on putting 6 lights into the freezer and topping the plants when they come within range of heat damage. Eventually we will swap them under a 400 watt HPS system. More pictures will come, the shire is a busy place!


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 8, 2011)

Really nice work here man. Subbed!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 8, 2011)

We're excited to have subscribers to our Adventure! The Journey through Mordor is a treacherous one, but we will be trying to keep updates on here as things change. Again, questions, comments, concerns, and advice are welcomed!


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> The Journey through Mordor is a treacherous one, but we will be trying to keep updates on here as things change.


I thought we were going to the Shire not Mordor? What to do in Mordor anyway? Shire is where all the good leaf is!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, to achieve everything we need to do, a journey out of our comfortable surroundings is most likely a must. I guess (making this up on the spot now!) Mordor is a reference to all the obstacles we will run into.

-Merry


----------



## marijuanaBAG (Aug 9, 2011)

wtf morodor the shire r u guys talkin bout somwhere in mexico? or r u just really fuckin stoned


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

marijuanaBAG said:


> wtf morodor the shire r u guys talkin bout somwhere in mexico? or r u just really fuckin stoned


I am stoned yes but that has nothing to do with it. And especially nothing to do with Mexico... just cause we are stoners doesn't mean we can't be a little cultured too


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 9, 2011)

We're really F'kn stoned, as well as in the Shire, trying to plan this trip through Mordor. Currently we've assembled most of the materials needed. We will be starting 5 seeds before the end of the month! 
-Pippin


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> We're really F'kn stoned, as well as in the Shire, trying to plan this trip through Mordor. Currently we've assembled most of the materials needed. We will be starting 5 seeds before the end of the month!
> -Pippin


Same here m8, will be starting my 4 new babies by the end of this month too, stay tuned!
-Gandalf 

(I'm actually smoking some of my Hawaiian Snow in an official Gandalf pipe atm!)


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 11, 2011)

My first piece was a Gandalf pipe! I also named it after a character from the first book! Coincidence I swear!
-Merry


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> My first piece was a Gandalf pipe! I also named it after a character from the first book! Coincidence I swear!
> -Merry


We have more in common after all than being new growers! May that expand to both getting good yield!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 11, 2011)

SUPER excited that your doing a grow at the same time we are!! Although our flowering will be a bit late! Merry and I will upload a pic of Bombadil soon!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 12, 2011)

No turning back now! We just proudly invested 90 bucks into feminized seeds! We chose two different strains on opposite sides of the spectrum, when it comes to the high/effect. 

This link will show you pictures and a product comparison between AK 48 and Blue Mystic!
http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/products-comparison.php?compare_product_list=820|816|

If anybody has grown these before or has heard anything about them, we would really like to hear what you have to say! 

Also, we have continued to scheme about how we will progress past our beautiful baby box and veg/flower our babies! And we are proud to say we have come up with the perfect idea!
http://growace.com/product_info/48x48x78-reflective-grow-tent.html
-Merry and Pippin "OY!"


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Aug 13, 2011)

What wizardry is powering your lights and fans dear hobbits? Surely this can't be the work of Gandalf.


----------



## lukeyyy (Aug 13, 2011)

has it got one fan or two ? cant see but that is one of them pc fans with red light for the plant nice if u got 2 one blowing into the box and another extracting the air
lovely box keep the pics comming!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 13, 2011)

Psychedelic Breakfast said:


> What wizardry is powering your lights and fans dear hobbits? Surely this can't be the work of Gandalf.


You doubt the power of Gandalf? This box was magically enchanted to power 12v fans and any standard adapter light bulb!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 13, 2011)

lukeyyy said:


> has it got one fan or two ? cant see but that is one of them pc fans with red light for the plant nice if u got 2 one blowing into the box and another extracting the air
> lovely box keep the pics comming!


It had two fans, the one computer fan in the pictures, as well as a gamecube fan that didnt get included for some reason. We very recently added another computer fan into the mix near the bulbs, in hopes of reducing the overall temperature inside the box. We were getting temps in the mid to upper nineties range, we are trying to get that number down to mid eighties. Pictures today!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 13, 2011)

We decided if we are going to do this, we are going to do this right! Unhappy with the overall temperature we decided to replace the air intake in our baby box, we decided an upgrade from the game cube fan is in order! So, without further adieu (drum roll please!)

Note: The middle picture is the new and improved intake fan! The other two pictures are of a fan we installed to reduce the temperature near the bulbs and increase overall airflow.


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 13, 2011)

Just made a temp check and we are getting ratings it the mid 80's!!!!
-Merry


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice, nice ya'll.

That Blue Mistic was a sagacious choice. Right on.

K


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 14, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> Nice, nice ya'll.
> 
> That Blue Mistic was a sagacious choice. Right on.
> 
> K


I am super excited to have the finished product of both strains! Pippin chose Blue Mystic and I chose the AK 48. I just wish our seeds were delivered and germinating already!
-Merry


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> I am super excited to have the finish product of both strains! Pippin chose Blue Mystic and I chose the AK 48. I just wish our seeds were delivered and germinating already!
> -Merry


Looking good mate, I'm waiting for my equipment to arrive to start rebuilding my grow room and I'm hoping to be good to go by the end of August. I'll be planting 2x AK48 and 2x Pineappla Express. The wife started her first grow today too lol. 3 Lowryder #2 x Ak 47!!!


----------



## marijuanaBAG (Aug 15, 2011)

wizardry.gandalf,shire,??¿?? im confused r u guys like dungeons n dragon people..


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 15, 2011)

marijuanaBAG said:


> wizardry.gandalf,shire,??¿?? im confused r u guys like dungeons n dragon people..


Lol, Tolkien much?

K


----------



## King Blunt (Aug 15, 2011)

Grow looks promising guys. I got a Blue Mystic now, shes in the woods by the shire lol. Im subbd


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 16, 2011)

Malus420 said:


> Looking good mate, I'm waiting for my equipment to arrive to start rebuilding my grow room and I'm hoping to be good to go by the end of August. I'll be planting 2x AK48 and 2x Pineappla Express. The wife started her first grow today too lol. 3 Lowryder #2 x Ak 47!!!


OOOooo AK47 looks really good, I spent a good amount of time reading up on some strains on Kindgreenbud.com or org or whatever and AK47 looked awesome! Good luck with that!
-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 16, 2011)

King Blunt said:


> Grow looks promising guys. I got a Blue Mystic now, shes in the woods by the shire lol. Im subbd


Have you seen finished product of Blue Mystic?
-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 16, 2011)

marijuanaBAG said:


> wizardry.gandalf,shire,??¿?? im confused r u guys like dungeons n dragon people..


 Haha nah dude, we just wanted some good names to address each other buy during this whole procces and Marry and Pippin fit. I can't say I am not a fan of the Tolken books/movies though! Who isnt am I right??? lol
-Merry


----------



## King Blunt (Aug 17, 2011)

Nah man, I havnt seen any finished BM  I will in a few weeks though, maybe 6 more?


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 18, 2011)

Worried about our high temperature problem, Pippin started to run through our options, and he realized something... heat rises! So we put a fan in the lid behind the lights! The temp in the box stays at room temp! BOOM fixed!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 19, 2011)

Oooooh, King Blunt, you are going to have to upload some pics for me! I'm really curious!! How was the growth? Did you get your BM from nirvana?
-Pippin


----------



## King Blunt (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah bro, Nirvana BM. I only decided to grow one out at a time lol. Mines been through hell tho. She was originally an indoor grow but due to some bad circumstances is now outdoors. When she was transplanted outdoors she took it pretty bad, but I managed to nurse her back to health. Sadly she probably will never reach her full potential heigth wise :'( Ohwell I got 4 more to pop  Check out my grow (its not in my sig but just search Misty) Goodluck with your grow, I'll be checking in from time to time.


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Blunt! We'll be checking out those pics soon! Hopefully our BM reaches its full potential, though we're going to be LSTing our plants to keep them nice and short!

-Pippin


----------



## steph420 (Aug 21, 2011)

marijuanaBAG said:


> wtf morodor the shire r u guys talkin bout somwhere in mexico? or r u just really fuckin stoned


LOL - these would be references to the collected works of Tolkein - Lord of the Rings series.


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 22, 2011)

steph420 said:


> LOL - these would be references to the collected works of Tolkein - Lord of the Rings series.


Thanks for the reference support! lol. I can always respect a fellow Tolkein fan like myself!!
-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 24, 2011)

Merry and I were traveling our local hardware store when we happened upon a 65 watt CFL Work Light in the 6500k spectrum. We decided this would be a great upgrade from the 23 watt cfls in the 5000-5500k. After destroying the assembly we removed the power supply and installed the new bulb into the box. Since the ballast was remote we installed it on top of the box. Now we have 1 65watt bulb in the 6500k spectrum with our same ventilation setup. All and all, we feel it was a great upgrade. It provided us with a little bit of extra space, even if it was only an inch, more wattage, and though we don't know the full specs of the bulb yet, we assume more lumens. Which leads into my second part of this post...

I have heard that watts are the most important factor to your plants growth. I have also heard that lumens are the most important. My belief is that lumens are the most important part of the grow, but im curious as to if there are better "quality" lumens than others. I understand that the spectrum of light affects how the plant grows, but does 1 65 watt bulb put out "better lumens" then another?


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 24, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> Merry and I were traveling our local hardware store when we happened upon a 65 watt CFL Work Light in the 6500k spectrum. We decided this would be a great upgrade from the 23 watt cfls in the 5000-5500k. After destroying the assembly we removed the power supply and installed the new bulb into the box. Since the ballast was remote we installed it on top of the box. Now we have 1 65watt bulb in the 6500k spectrum with our same ventilation setup. All and all, we feel it was a great upgrade. It provided us with a little bit of extra space, even if it was only an inch, more wattage, and though we don't know the full specs of the bulb yet, we assume more lumens. Which leads into my second part of this post...
> 
> I have heard that watts are the most important factor to your plants growth. I have also heard that lumens are the most important. My belief is that lumens are the most important part of the grow, but im curious as to if there are better "quality" lumens than others. I understand that the spectrum of light affects how the plant grows, but does 1 65 watt bulb put out "better lumens" then another?


What spectrum is the most important. Having intense lighting in the wrong spectrum doesn't exactly help the plant out. You should be looking for FULL or broad spectrum lighting. That is why people use daylight and warm cfl's, because they want to give the plant the full spectrum needed for optimum growth.

My friend uses two 125w cfl's in his veg chamber. They rock.

Peace,

K


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 24, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> What spectrum is the most important. Having intense lighting in the wrong spectrum doesn't exactly help the plant out. You should be looking for FULL or broad spectrum lighting. That is why people use daylight and warm cfl's, because they want to give the plant the full spectrum needed for optimum growth.
> 
> My friend uses two 125w cfl's in his veg chamber. They rock.
> 
> ...


Sounds like we'll be in business then! Thanks K! Here's a few pics of our new set up!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 24, 2011)

The seeds. They came. AND WE REJOICED! We wasted no time! BOOM! Germination! BOOM! Soil Purchase! BOOM! Baby Box Upgrade! Here are some pics of the seeds in their personalized ziplocks! 


We purchased our seeds from NirvanaShop.com. We spent the money to get feminized seeds so we don't have to worry about male plants. The delivery time was awesome! It took about a week at most to get to us! If you can't make out the names from the photos, we got 5 seeds of AK-48 and 5 seeds of Blue Mystic. We are excited!

-Merry and Pippin!! 
"OY!"


----------



## jonhyweed (Aug 25, 2011)

Also love those Knightlike people from Shire.  great box though, we should all get into retail together will all those self build systems.


----------



## albsure (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice box. That's not a come on either.


----------



## albsure (Aug 25, 2011)

Gandalf and Dumbledore do battle. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIMoQHpvFQQ


----------



## albsure (Aug 25, 2011)

Auditions for Lord of the Rings:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIu7jsVWcQA&feature=related And more auditions for Lord of the the Rings:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkz4Yfm2xpQ&annotation_id=annotation_208061&feature=iv


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 25, 2011)

albsure said:


> Nice box. That's not a come on either.


Thanks! And, I wish it was!
-Pippin


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you to everyone who is tagging along with us on this journey! There have been a few hardships already, nothing major, and a lot of remodeling. Being the perfectionists that Merry and I are, we had to have the box perfect, so, as we learned, we made our box better! Our seeds will be into soil within the next 48 hours! Pics will come the day of first leaves! CRUNCH-TIME is on! Thank you to everyone who has provided us with knowledge, you have improved our buds home! If anyone is willing to stick around and help us throughout the grow with any complications we may or may not have arise, we'd be eternally happy! Pics will be updated as often as we can! 
Again, thanks to everyone, and hope you stay with us!

Pippin


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm here bro. Just been busy setting up my grow, started today actually and will be starting my journal too soon  Love the box btw and still tuned!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 27, 2011)

We haven't posted recently, but we've been busy nonetheless I assure you! We got a little adventurous when we saw an old webcam lying around, and since we couldn't keep our eyes off our new children, we installed that in for a little fun...And a little something to drift off to sleep watching! We hope to have live video stream of sorts going at some point! Maybe, maybe not! We'll keep you posted on that as they get a little bit larger and more visible. Speaking of! Our first two girls broke soil today! 1 Blue Mystic(BM) and 1 AK-48(AK). Pics are here! Hopefully the rest of them break soil alright too! We had all eight successfully germinate and we're just awaiting the results of the transplant! Pretty high tech for Shire Folk eh?
OY!

Merry and Pippin.


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 27, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> Thank you to everyone who is tagging along with us on this journey! There have been a few hardships already, nothing major, and a lot of remodeling. Being the perfectionists that Merry and I are, we had to have the box perfect, so, as we learned, we made our box better! Our seeds will be into soil within the next 48 hours! Pics will come the day of first leaves! CRUNCH-TIME is on! Thank you to everyone who has provided us with knowledge, you have improved our buds home! If anyone is willing to stick around and help us throughout the grow with any complications we may or may not have arise, we'd be eternally happy! Pics will be updated as often as we can!
> Again, thanks to everyone, and hope you stay with us!
> 
> Pippin



Here to help until you are stoned on your own.

Question.

I see you are starting your seedlings in one container with dividers, how do you plan to transplant when they get bigger?

Everything else looks great though. Keep on keepin' on.

K


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 27, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> Here to help until you are stoned on your own.
> 
> Question.
> 
> ...


I think the only correct answer to that is very carefully!! Although the box we have built is great at providing a good enviroment for our little girls, we recognize the limited space we have to work around. Initially we were going to use individual cups, but after a few math equations, we found that we would maximize our amount of total soil if we use one large container. The sections are not even by any means, and it isn't exactly ideal, but there it is anyway, the best we got for now! We are not to worried about it though! I think things will turn out okay!! If ANYONE has anything to add or thoughts to express, we welcome them to be thrown our way greatly!

UPDATE! 6 of the 8 have burst from the soil and we are only waiting on the runts of the litter now! 

-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 27, 2011)

Update... 7 of 8...


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 28, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> Update... 7 of 8...


Gettin' close to 100% germ rate. You guys are going to be so happy when you are toking on your own.

Here's some inspiration. This is a clone only (original purple haze X grape ape). One plant 6 zips. CFL's. 

I taught this guy everything he knows. 

Check it out: http://s1138.photobucket.com/albums/n538/koulajitong/

Peace,

K


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 28, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> Gettin' close to 100% germ rate. You guys are going to be so happy when you are toking on your own.
> 
> Here's some inspiration. This is a clone only (original purple haze X grape ape). One plant 6 zips. CFL's.
> 
> ...


Our sixth little girl is still hiding! Hope she comes out for a 100% germ rate!! We've said "we're going to be so happy when we're blazing our own Blue-48, set set HIKE!" 
Nice plants, what kind of lights are those? High output t5s?


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 28, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> Our sixth little girl is still hiding! Hope she comes out for a 100% germ rate!! We've said "we're going to be so happy when we're blazing our own Blue-48, set set HIKE!"
> Nice plants, what kind of lights are those? High output t5s?


Yessir. The T5's were a gift halfway through flower. 

BLUE 48!

Rock on.


----------



## ledweed (Aug 29, 2011)

Whoa sick box bro, I'l be subbing your stuff. good lookin out!


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 29, 2011)

NOTE: We have already cut our dividers down to soil level all around the box.


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 29, 2011)

ledweed said:


> Whoa sick box bro, I'l be subbing your stuff. good lookin out!


Thanks man! We update with pictures all the time so there should always be something new to look at!
-Merry


----------



## Malus420 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks great guys, I have started mine too, ended up with 9 different strains and 100% germination rate lol. Will be posting a log soon, either tonight or tomorrow!  Keep it up!


----------



## koulajitong (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, 

They are loving life. Looking good, looking good.

From here until you start popping off monster leaves and nodes for veg, is the seemingly longest wait while cultivating. After they pop to start of rapid veg. Hahaha.

I used to get up in the morning, and think they hadn't grown at all....(pokes with stick....hey....com'on.....grow)

K


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 30, 2011)

We got 7 of 8 through the transplant alright. Our little girl Sting didn't quite make it, or so we think. We've been trying to nurse her back but its probably not going to happen. I think she got buried a little too deep when we transplanted from our germination paper towels. All in all though, we're off to a great start! Can't wait to get our 2nd set of leaves! 

-Pippin


----------



## Dream Team (Aug 30, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> Hey,
> 
> They are loving life. Looking good, looking good.
> 
> ...


We totally get up and poke em with a stick and see how much progress they have made! That might end up being our greatest weakness throughout our trip through Mordor... The inability to just leave them alone and let them do their thing. Maybe someday... Maybe not. 
Its our inability to be satisfied that has pushed us to where we are now!

Pippin


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 1, 2011)

Lol,

Totally know what you mean. Less is more tends to be the case though. Specially with your setup in soil.

What kind of nutes have you secured?

K


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 1, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> Lol,
> 
> Totally know what you mean. Less is more tends to be the case though. Specially with your setup in soil.
> 
> ...


Well so far we haven't picked up any yet. About how far along should our plants be, before we add about nutes?


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 1, 2011)

Today marks day 7 of our adventure! One week ago we could hardly wait to see our babies sprout from the soil! Today, we can't wait for the third set of leaves to really take off! A premier photo shoot was a must to celebrate the occasion! 

-Merry and Pippin


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 1, 2011)

Malus420 said:


> Looks great guys, I have started mine too, ended up with 9 different strains and 100% germination rate lol. Will be posting a log soon, either tonight or tomorrow!  Keep it up!


That's awesome! I hope there will be some photo's!
-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 1, 2011)

Also note on photos 1254, 1255, 1257 and 1244 you can see that two leaves have formed on the first leaf set! We see three leaves forming on our second node like normal, and the rest of our plants all have one leaf on the first leaf set like normal. We hope the extra leaves are a good sign but we are not 100% certain! If anyone could shed some light on the subject we would most certainly toast a tasty green bowl of pipe weed to ya!
We've recently changed out the 27watt CFL in the 5500K spectrum for a 23watt in the 2700K spectrum to provide a wider range of light. We read that the lack of red spectrumed light can cause extra stem growth, and we wanted to avoid that. 
"OY!"


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 2, 2011)

You should be fine with the extra leaves. I have a Jack the Ripper right now that has double rows of leaves. Like, leaf fingers stacked on leaf fingers. Really weird, never seen anything like it. The other Jack I popped doesn't sprout leaves regularly, instead of two, it sprouts three of everything.

Subcool (the breeder) did say in his notes on the strain that this one tends to have funky grow characteristics.

Everything is looking fine. When your next set of leaves are formed, start them at 1/4 strength nutes.


K


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol, you named 'em.


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 2, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> You should be fine with the extra leaves. I have a Jack the Ripper right now that has double rows of leaves. Like, leaf fingers stacked on leaf fingers. Really weird, never seen anything like it. The other Jack I popped doesn't sprout leaves regularly, instead of two, it sprouts three of everything.
> 
> Subcool (the breeder) did say in his notes on the strain that this one tends to have funky grow characteristics.
> 
> ...


We figured that the extra leaf was a good thing, I mean, realistically, how can more energy into the plant be bad? I think we are going to pick up some nutes today, not sure what kind yet, I suppose we'll ask the guy at the hydro shop what he thinks. We'll start at 1/4th, but should we do that ever watering, or once a week, or mist it on the leaves? Whats the best way to water? We are still a little unsure about that to be honest. We just sorta mist em with a water bottle whenever the soil looks dry or their leaves look dry. 
Thanks for the input K, you should upload a picture of your mutant!

And yes, we did name them... All of them. 

-Pippin


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 4, 2011)

Turns out our little girl Rosie Cotton had a little suprise in store for us! Her second leaf set has four leaves on one side and five on the other!!! From one to a four/fiver! These babies love our lights! We are so pumped to watch the grow continue!

On a potentially scarier note: We just noticed some discoloration of sorts on some of our leaves. We are thinking, "Mold?" but we are not sure! Pictures of the problem included! Feel to help out! We insist! 


Merry and Pippin!


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 6, 2011)

HELP! The white spots are getting larger! We think it might be a sign of over watering? More pics tonight!


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 7, 2011)

White spots went away...


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 8, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> White spots went away...


Lol, I don't really see any problems in your pics man. Not to tell you to not watch out for problems, but, you really have to be trying to F*** 'em up good when you're doing organics in soil.

I'm going to try to find a link to this one thread you absolutely need to read before you go spend $$$ on nutes. Ima go find it.

Also, hit up the Mad Hatter and congratulate him on getting the moderator position for the outdoor forum.

K


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 8, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/459475-sensi-making-claims-their-company.html#post6172199

Sorry I haven't been around for a few days so I couldn't help out with your problems with the spots.

Take it easy.

*Oh yeah, I'm about to put some AK's into flush. Will show some pics then.

K


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by K! I think the white spots were just a little paranoia on our part, hehehe, silly hobbits. Our babies are looking amazing, today is their two week anniversary. I feel that a photo shoot is in order. We already have 7 finger leaves forming. All in all, we think the babies are loving the box! We were going to try to LST, but with our inexperience and what have you, we didn't get around to doing it! So, to compensate we got another 65 watt CFL and installed in along the front panel wall. Now instead of trying to LST and maximize light from one source, we can just let em grow natural and they will maximize light from both sources! Temp inside the box hasn't changed, and we have 4100 more lumens for our babies to eat up! They're loving it! We've got all sorts of undergrowth on every node! We're truly proud of our box! We are trying to grow the best pot in all the Shire!

-Pippin


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 9, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/459475-sensi-making-claims-their-company.html#post6172199
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around for a few days so I couldn't help out with your problems with the spots.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see your AK pics! I am very anxious for the day I can watch our AK's do the same! 
-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 9, 2011)

I was trolling around the forums today and lookin at some pics and lookin at our babies, and realized, those little white spots we had forming were actually very slight nute burn. I started flushing immediately, and they will get nothing but regular water for the next three waterings, at which time, i will try regular strength nutes again as they were BARELY burned by it at this stage. Probably just a little too much considering its fresh soil. All in all, our babies are looking amazing. Its the two week anniversary since they hit the soil and they've already got their second set of 7's showing.


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 9, 2011)

So you never said what you decided to feed them with.

Whatcha usin?

K


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 10, 2011)

koulajitong said:


> So you never said what you decided to feed them with.
> Whatcha usin?
> 
> K


 We're using Fox Farm Grow Big 6-4-4 N-P-K with trace minerals. I think we got some nute burn because I forgot to start the nutes on 1/4 strength and just went gun-ho full strength. I think they are loving the extra nitrogen though as they are getting quite big! We need to get some pics up! Edit: Gonna get medicated and do that real fast.

-Pippin


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 10, 2011)

They have 3 sets of 7+ finger nodes today! We think they're making great progress in the 17 days they've been in soil! One question, I've read that you can bury the stem up to the Cotylydons and that root will sprout from the base of the plant, is this true? Should we go ahead and do that? Picture time!


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol, dude, take this as a compliment, you need a bigger boat.

For real.

They do look beautiful though, very very healthy. You guys did have plans for a bigger flower chamber yes?

K


----------



## Rufuss (Sep 10, 2011)

I bet gandalf could work some magic for you on the grow if u asked him :]


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice nice, I am enjoying your adventure, your thought and preparation have taken you far, cheers to you 

I would have to agree with koula and get those girls into a larger boat asap, I seem to have the reverse problem, lot's o room but small plants, well lot's o room imo for 6 to grow thru til harvest I think unless I decide to switch up and add the bathroom to the mixture for veg/clones, not quite sure yet about that, I will decide as I continue on thru, what is it, Moldor, I dunno, my gf is the potter fan  My journey is thru Raccoon City 

Good luck to ya 

The more you know, the more you grow


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2011)

<
<
<
<
Thinks it's funny I am "Just Learning How To Roll"


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to have you along mysunnyboy. If you have any specific questions, shoot me a message or something.

K


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry we were a bit slow with replying! The girls are looking BEAUTIFUL! They have 11 finger leaves. Our girl Arwens leaf sets went; 2-2, 4-5, 7-7, 9-9, 11-11. Crazy growth pattern eh? We think we're doing something right there! To the bigger boat ques. We are aware they are reaching the limit of the baby box. We are actually going to order a 400 watt light today! We're thinking about doing a 400 watt switchable ballast instead of a 600 watt HPS. Any suggestions? Our current lighting situation looks like this. 2 65 watt cfls in 6500k spectrum. 9 23 watt cfls in 5000-6500k spectrum. We were thinking we could do a 2 stage set up. Where they veg in the first room for 2-3 months then swap to the flower room for 2-3 months. Any suggestions? We want to order the light tonight, or tomorrow latest. We have around 250$ to spend on it.


----------



## Hiigh (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks nice, best of luck


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 14, 2011)

Yo ladies this is the Sizz one of Maines top dank masters and they look great but they definately need more light for such a thick canopy. By this and your new addition of a 400 hps you will be able to use your cfls for supplemental lighting underneath the canopy thus producing way more denser thicker nugs. Those bitches are gonna stretch when you put them down to 12/12, so you will need more room height wise. Keep up the good work it takes time but is well worth it girls. Also you want to use cfls in the 2700k spectrum for budding ok/ and get rid of grow big it is not that good for marijuana. I also use foxfarm nutes and these are the ones that will have you smokin the best dank around. You want to use organic bat guano for veg with distilled water only. You should not ever have to worry about ph as distilled water or spring water are usually neutral which equals no burn. for budding I use open sesame, BigBloom, Tigerbloom, Mollasses. if you follow this routine you will definately have the best around. Also two treatments of superthrive (my best ingredient to healthy plants) once during veg acouple weeks in and once during flowering thats it! One more thing ladies try to stay away from ph up an down, you want to try to use something less abrasive to your plants like cal/mag or potassium silicate to adjust your ph. I sure hope this helps and if you need any guidance or info ill always be here for ya just lve a msg in my profile at Maine Budsizzler420 Peace the SIZZ


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks! We're designing a new box for vegging right now. We're going to build a 40-42 inch tall box with a 400 watt in the lid. The 400 has a cool tube around it and we'll install a couple of fans to get that heat moving outta the box. On the inside walls we're going to install 4 65 watt cfls on sliders so they can move up and down along the plant as it gets taller.  The 400 is ordered, so, when it arrives, we'll start construction on the box!

-Pippin.


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 14, 2011)

SWEEET!!! keep me posted as ya go and befriend me so i can see your grow : ) Ill show you my pics tommorrow you will be happy!!! My profile is Maine Budsizzler420. Im excited to see what happens ladies PEACE the SIZZ


----------



## Dream Team (Sep 14, 2011)

yeah, our girls are just 18 days old right now. They are loving the light, but it definitely doesn't have the penetration we need. We're going to build a 400 watt MH vegg box and swap em over to that as soon as the light comes in the mail! We'll continue using 65 watt CFLs for the seedling-1 month stage though.  Thanks for all the advice in the nutes, thats extremely helpful as its one of our areas of ignorance. We will be using a HPS for flowering, and hopefully it'll be hittin that 2700k spectrum!


----------



## MAINE BUDSIZZLER420 (Sep 16, 2011)

The upgrades sound like your gonna be able to alleviate any lighting problems good work ladies!!!! I know it seems to take forever to get a decent set up going huh?? LOLOL if I didnt have anxiety issues before i started growing i sure do now lolo all the waiting for not only ordered products and what not but waitng for cash flow to get them waiting for growth waiting for this and that etc.... But it is all worth it in the end peace the SIZZ


----------



## albsure (Sep 16, 2011)

Everything looks like it's going well. I thought Hobbits were frugal but you're spending like drunken sailors.


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 19, 2011)

Dream Team said:


> yeah, our girls are just 18 days old right now. They are loving the light, but it definitely doesn't have the penetration we need. We're going to build a 400 watt MH vegg box and swap em over to that as soon as the light comes in the mail! We'll continue using 65 watt CFLs for the seedling-1 month stage though.  Thanks for all the advice in the nutes, thats extremely helpful as its one of our areas of ignorance. We will be using a HPS for flowering, and hopefully it'll be hittin that 2700k spectrum!



Adequate venting is going to be key at this stage. You will be surprised by how much heat those lamps put off. Also, don't paint yourself into a corner making a box that is too small. If you're going to do it, then do it right, (or at least that's the way I see it.)

Here's how I do it:

I have a cabinet built that holds three extra large brewery buckets. Two of these buckets have ten net pots apiece. One of the buckets has four holes. 

I keep four strains that I like around at all times. Friends usually hold onto extras.

Anyhoo, Every eight weeks, I take ten clones from the four mothers and set them up on my aero buckets. After they pop roots, I load them into my 40 site DWC/bubbleponics setup. I do this, staggering my clones two weeks at a time, thus...after my bubble system is fully loaded, I chop 10 fully ripened clones every two weeks.

Before chopping, I put them in my flushing system, thus allowing me to have ten extra going. The other bucket with ten holes has a different ligth cycle of it's own in the chamber, so it gets it's own compartment. Basically, I put my ripened plants in there for the last week or so to flush as they finish.

This all sounds intricate, but once you get it down....it is awesome.

EVERYTHING I KNOW I LEARNED ON THIS SITE!!!! Al B. Fuct was the main source of knowledge. He still has stickies up in the hydro section.

Sorry, haven't been around in a while, sounds like you guys are rocking it out though.

Peace,

K


----------



## Rooster91762 (Sep 20, 2011)

DO NOT, AND I REPEAT DO NOT put a 400 watt system in a freezer chest!! even that size. you will melt the inner lining and could cause a fire. Been there done that, even with fans and vents, you will melt the thing. Trust me.


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 23, 2011)

Rooster91762 said:


> DO NOT, AND I REPEAT DO NOT put a 400 watt system in a freezer chest!! even that size. you will melt the inner lining and could cause a fire. Been there done that, even with fans and vents, you will melt the thing. Trust me.


Hate to say this, because it's usually wrong regarding all other parameters, but, in this case, more is better. (space that is)

Wheremypicsat? I'll snap some tonight or tomorrow of some frostiness to share w/ the thread.

K


----------



## Snowed (Sep 24, 2011)

Very awesome man. I like


----------



## koulajitong (Sep 28, 2011)

The chilling lack of updates rings painfully.


----------



## King Blunt (Sep 29, 2011)

It happens tho. Shit happens. Updates would be great but maybe there is an important issue happening. (patiently waiting)


----------



## Dream Team (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey guys! SO SORRY that we haven't been able to update. Lots of financial stresses, etc. We will update tomorrow, we just got our 400 room started. The girls have been transplanted into their final homes and are under a 400 watt light now. Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Dream Team (Oct 2, 2011)

I would update you guys more, but its late, <3 everyone, thank you for sticking around! We are going to need the help, we have some yellowing, etc. Pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## koulajitong (Oct 5, 2011)

Yo yo yo.

What goes bro?

K


----------



## Dream Team (Oct 20, 2011)

UPDATE! Our garden is prospering, finally! So, we had a lot of issues getting together all the supplies for our girls' new home, but, we finally did it, they are healthily transplanted into their new homes and beginning to love life anew! We were a bit worried for a while, and we think we are/were getting some ozone burn(Wish I had the camera and stuff to take pics, its at the house and im not at home.) But we increased the amount of air circulation and moved the ballast further from the room, so, the problem should be taken care of! Other than that, we are going strong again, and will update with pics when we can! Hopefully within the next day or two! Thanks for sticking around anyone/everyone who has, many apologies! We still aim to have the best!


----------



## Dream Team (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry everyone for not updating anything in a long time! Things have been dire in the Shire! The construction of the final home for the girls took awhile to get up and running properly. No that we have the home finished we have run into another problem! We are not sure but we believe that we used too rich of a soil and now are bombarding them with nutes! The damage is unsettling to say the least! We are currently in the process of flushing them with clean pure water! The hope is to wash away some of the nutrients off the roots and out of the soil. Other than that idea we are lost and are in a panic to restore the girls back to health! Any suggestions would be an amazing help! Pictures will come very soon!! (tonight or tomorrow for sure)

-Merry


----------



## Dream Team (Jan 1, 2012)

about 5 weeks out from being done flowering.

Merry and Piippin


----------



## 420RetroRocker (Jan 2, 2012)

hey im about to start my flowering, i started in a box now its for the clones and mother


----------

